

Best way to find a Software Developer for a startup - startupjob

Brief Background: We are a brand-new startup and currently at an early stage of development. We are already working with several clients on an innovative solution that fits their needs. We are looking to hire a lead software developer who is passionate about technology and entrepreneurship. We'll give an equity stake in the company as compensation.<p>What do you guys think are some effective ways to find a great developer? What are the most important qualities of a good software developer?
======
petercooper
I'd cut the hassle. Find someone who's working on (or leading) open source
projects that are complimentary to your overall technology needs and approach
them directly.

~~~
trevelyan
This is the best way. They'll be interested in something that monetizes their
interest, and you can evaluate both their code and approach to the problem
before hiring.

------
andrewljohnson
It takes one to know one. I'd find somebody technical to do your hiring for
you.

------
startupjob
I appreciate the advice guys. Thanks.

